# 10 or 20 gallon



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

i got a 10 and 20 gallon...im wanting some kinda lizard or turtle..dont really want somthing i have to go out and but crickets or mellworms for....maybe somthing that eats veggies...or i can buy a can of food for


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Well you can't keep a tortoise in a 20G, and not too many box turtles would do well in a 20G..I am not a snake expert so maybe someone else can give you better advice..


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I think Bearded Dragons do awesome in a 20g....basically when it comes to any animal. Bigger tanks/enclosures = better.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

If you only have the limited space to devote, then I would highly encourage you to look into geckos of the genus Coleonyx. You can readily find both wild caught and captively produced specimens of several species, a few native to the US , and a few native into the Yucatan and beyond...
Hmm, for that matter Eublepharine geckos in general would be decent choices, provided you do some more homework. I recommend these species in particular due to your dietary requirements ( wanting to be able to obtain mealworms, crickets for feed ) and because they are crepuscular to nocturnal creatures whose lighting requirements make them beginner freindly species to work with.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2004)

irate said:


> ..dont really want somthing i have to go out and but crickets or mellworms for....maybe somthing that eats veggies...or i can buy a can of food for


The requirement of not needing live food is a tough requirement. I'm glad your being honest with yourself before buying an animal.

There are canned pet foods for reptiles, but I am not convinced that they can be employed as a long-term staple diet.

I would guess a fish, that will eat prepared dry foods might be your best bet. If you have your heart set on using the tanks for a terrarium, you may only want to put plants in it. Sounds strange, but I've seen it before.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

im going to geep crickets in a large rubber maid container....and i love the look of geckos ive had them before...im going to get male and female i have another post on lepard geckos so fell free to not post in here


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

you could keep a small uromastix


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Not in a 10 or 20 gallon tank......


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

go leopard gecko!


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

get a box turtle in a 20 gallon ... they can eat romain lettuce and mealworms


----------

